# New paint sprayer from Harbor Freight



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

While back I bought a Central Pneumatic 20 oz, 6 CFM gravity fed paint sprayer from Harbor freight. It is model number 47016. Cost $14.99 I like this sprayer a lot. Easy to use, almost no over spray, puts down paint evenly, no drips or runs, easy to clean up. Works great with latex and water based stains. Strongly recommend. This is the sprayer:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the smallest width you can spray with this sprayer?

Ever see the color vein in rock formations where a highway passes through a cut?

I want to do something like that and was thinking of using my Grex Air Brush.

But it is kind of hard to get house paint through my Grex. Have to dilute it to much. ( so I am told I have not tried it yet ) 

Depending on the width of the spray I might get one 

JJ


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

John: This sprayer is too big for that kind of detail. You can get it down to 2" maybe. It would be perfect for bulk spraying rolling stock or buildings.

I've always had trouble with siphon type sprayers. The atomize the paint so much it dries instantly. 


I've seen gravity feed airbrushes. I wonder how they would work for fine detail. 


HF has a smaller detail sprayer, don't now how it would work out on finer details.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By xo18thfa on 09 Jul 2011 10:39 AM 
John: This sprayer is too big for that kind of detail. You can get it down to 2" maybe. It would be perfect for bulk spraying rolling stock or buildings.

I've always had trouble with siphon type sprayers. The atomize the paint so much it dries instantly. 


I've seen gravity feed airbrushes. I wonder how they would work for fine detail. 


HF has a smaller detail sprayer, don't now how it would work out on finer details. 



If you are contemplating a Air Brush look at a Grex. 

They are a very interesting Air Brush. 

2 inches might be small enough.

I will also check out thier detail sprayer.

JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I don't know much about spray guns this may be a really dumb suggestion, but.









Depending on the nozzle type you have (see image below).










If you have a flat stream type nozzle.










I know that the normal direction of movement of the gun is perpendicular to the thin dimension of the spray pattern (see above image).










But why couldn't you move the spray gun parallel to the thin dimension of the spray pattern or at any angle in between to control the width of coverage you need (see above image), I mean we're not talking about fine detail work for the most part, right? Then if you are trying to visually emulate a strata that has more or less a hard edge you could still use a mask of some sort. I realize that the feed method might cause problems, but can't the nozzle itself be locked down at most any angle? Which should allow you to compensate fo any feed method problems.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve: You can do what you mentioned, go with the long axis of the spray pattern. I just finished 2 small passenger stops in 1/6 scale using 2 x construction. To paint the inside I did that method to drive the paint into the corners. Then go with the wide pattern to fill in. Practicing with the paint flow and air pressure I am sure you can dial in a fairly fine pattern. The thing I like about this sprayer it puts paint where you need it, not all over.

The nozzle on the end rotates to adjust the pattern. In the photo, the nozzle is horizontal so the pattern is vertical for left/right spray. Rotate the nozzle vertical and the pattern is horizontal for u/down.


----------

